# proftpd with mysql problem (Solved)

## dudestir

Hi all

I am attempting to get proftpd running with mysql but am getting an error

```

 tail /var/log/proftpd/proftpd.sql

Jun 10 20:29:22 mod_sql/4.11[18488]:  host: 'localhost'

Jun 10 20:29:22 mod_sql/4.11[18488]:    db: 'proftpd'

Jun 10 20:29:22 mod_sql/4.11[18488]:  port: '3306'

Jun 10 20:29:22 mod_sql/4.11[18488]:   ttl: '0'

Jun 10 20:29:22 mod_sql/4.11[18488]: exiting    mysql cmd_defineconnection

Jun 10 20:29:22 mod_sql/4.11[18488]: entering   mysql cmd_open

Jun 10 20:29:22 mod_sql/4.11[18488]: exiting    mysql cmd_open

Jun 10 20:29:22 mod_sql/4.11[18488]: unrecoverable backend error

Jun 10 20:29:22 mod_sql/4.11[18488]: error: '2002'

Jun 10 20:29:22 mod_sql/4.11[18488]: message: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (13)'

```

I'm using the 2005.0 kernel, on an AMD64 with the amd64 keywords

My use flags are 

```

emerge -pv mysql

[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/mysql-4.1.12  +berkdb -cluster -debug +doc -extraengine -geometry -minimal +perl +readline (-selinux) +ssl -static +tcpd -utf8 0 kB

emerge -pv proftpd

[ebuild   R   ] net-ftp/proftpd-1.2.10-r1  -debug -hardened +ipv6 +ldap +mysql +pam -postgres (-selinux) -shaper -softquota +ssl +tcpd 0 kB

```

I have checked that mysql is running

```

rc-status

Runlevel: default

 ntp-client                                                                                                                  [ started ]

 sshd                                                                                                                        [ started ]

 lircd                                                                                                                       [ started ]

 local                                                                                                                       [ started ]

 mysql                                                                                                                       [ started ]

 vixie-cron                                                                                                                  [ started ]

 domainname                                                                                                                  [ started ]

 metalog                                                                                                                     [ started ]

 hdparm                                                                                                                      [ started ]

 net.eth0                                                                                                                    [ started ]

 net.eth1                                                                                                                    [ started ]

 splash                                                                                                                      [ started ]

 netmount                                                                                                                    [ started ]

 apache2                                                                                                                     [ started ]

 alsasound                                                                                                                   [ started ]

 proftpd                                                                                                                     [ started ]

```

Having read about the rights issue on the mysql folder and sock I have verified they are owned by mysql

```

ls -l /var/run/

drwxr-x---  2 mysql  mysql  112 Jun 12 22:06 mysqld

 ls -l my*

-rw-rw----  1 mysql mysql 5 Jun 12 22:06 mysqld.pid

srwxrwxrwx  1 mysql mysql 0 Jun 12 22:06 mysqld.sock

```

Here is my proftpd.conf file

```

ServerName           "ProFTPD"

ServerType           standalone

DefaultServer        on

ServerAdmin          me@mynetwork.com

ServerIdent          on         "My FTP"

DeferWelcome         off

Port                 27092

Umask                022

MaxInstances         5

AllowStoreRestart    on

AllowRetrieveRestart on

DefaultRoot          ~

RequireValidShell    on

AuthPAM              off

User                 nobody

Group                nogroup

TransferLog          /var/log/proftpd/proftpd.xferlog

AllowStoreRestart    on

AllowRetrieveRestart on

LogFormat            default "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %s %b"

LogFormat            auth "%v [%P] %h %t \"%r\" %s"

LogFormat            write "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %s %b"

# Log file/dir access

ExtendedLog          /var/log/proftpd/proftpd.access_log WRITE,READ write

# Record all logins

ExtendedLog          /var/log/proftpd/proftpd.auth_log AUTH auth

# Paranoia logging level....

ExtendedLog          /var/log/proftpd/proftpd.paranoid_log ALL default

<Directory /ftp/2/*>

  AllowOverwrite     on

<Limit ALL>

        AllowGroup vusers

        DenyAll

</Limit>

<Limit READ DIRS>

        AllowGroup readonly

#       DenyAll

</Limit>

</Directory>

<Limit LOGIN>

        AllowGroup vusers

       AllowGroup readonly

        DenyAll

</Limit>

<Global>

AllowForeignAddress  on

</Global>

SQLConnectInfo       proftpd@localhost proftpd mYsiTe

SQLAuthenticate      users groups

SQLAuthTypes         Crypt Backend

SQLUserInfo          users userid passwd uid gid homedir shell

SQLGroupInfo         groups groupid gid members

SQLLogFile           /var/log/proftpd/proftpd.sql

AccessGrantMsg       "If your FTP client supports TLS/SSL please use it! -IntraHouse"

TLSEngine            on

TLSLog               /var/log/proftpd/proftpdtls.log

TLSRequired          off

TLSOptions           NoCertRequest

TLSVerifyClient      off

TLSProtocol          TLSv1

TLSProtocol          SSLv23

#TLSRSACertificateFile    /etc/proftpd/ca/host.cert

#TLSRSACertificateKeyFile /etc/proftpd/crl/host.key

#TLSRSACertificateFile    /etc/proftpd/certs/host.pem

```

Can anyone please point me in the correct direction to resolve this.

Thanks

DeanLast edited by dudestir on Sat Jul 09, 2005 9:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dudestir

bump

----------

## Quincy

I've only seen this error when proftpd can't access the mysql socket....and look at your permissions of /var/run/mysqld

You have:

```
drwxr-x---  2 mysql  mysql  112 Jun 12 22:06 mysqld
```

I have:

```
drwxr-xr-x  2 mysql  mysql  4096 18. Jun 15:43 mysqld
```

See the difference?

----------

## dudestir

Thanks

The directory rights were the exact issue.

----------

